# Japanese Cooking, Multi-Review



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I just posted a multi-review of several cookbooks, focused on Shizuo Tsuji's _Japanese Cooking: A Simple Art_. You can find this review here.

Quite apart from plugging my own review unabashedly, I am wondering what you all think of the format. This is something I have discussed with admin types here at ChefTalk several times, and I finally got around to implementing it this way.

The idea is to have a single review essay that treats a range of closely-related cookbooks (or other items, I suppose). One book is the core, and gets the review directly; the others get links from the review, and their pages have links back to the review. So if you click on one of the book titles at the top of the review, you'll go to that book's product page, and if you look for a review you'll get a link back to this review. (That sounds complicated but should be obvious when you try it.)

So I'm wondering what you all think of the format.

I also hope, of course, that you find the review(s) useful. I've added a poll so you can vote; for the poll, please focus just on the issue of the multi-review as a form or style.


----------



## geodude (Aug 23, 2012)

I already commented in the review itself that the content was good, so I'll comment here on the format:

The multi-review format is very useful, in particular for someone new to the type of things being reviewed.  Digging around for books on Japanese cooking, for example, can be a very tedious process on Amazon because each review is generally centered around one book (and everyone has their favorite!) with perhaps a passing comparison to other books shoehorned in.  It's much more helpful to see a (to borrow an academic term) survey of the literature that starts out with a comparison in mind.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I liked it. I own Tsuji's "Simple Art" - was informative to see the other books discussed in comparison.


----------

